# Epson Workforce ?



## sprinkledsweet (Oct 7, 2015)

I am needing to buy a printer for my heat transfers and have heard about the Epson Workforce printers. 
Does anyone use the Epson for their heat transfers?
If so which model?
Do you like it? 
I am just starting out with these and a little lost on which printer to purchase. I have heard so much in here but I think most people have expensive printers for larger business than what I will be doing. I am small scale and this will just be additional product to offer. I would like to spend around $350 for my first printer if possible but if I need to spend more for quality. 

Thanks


----------



## Guez2000 (Mar 5, 2015)

Wf-7610 will print up to 13x19 so works well for the 11x17 transfers.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

WF 1100 that we picked up from new stock when the newer models came out. Prints great.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I started out with the WF1100. Its a great printer but since being discontinued the price has gone through the roof. I paid $120 for mine on sale. Now a refurbished one goes for around 500. I have the WF7520 now. So far its been a great printer as well. You can also get inks for it from inkjetcarts.us I've always had great results with them.


----------



## sprinkledsweet (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you so much. I have read about using better ink than what comes with the printer for the transfers such as Armur Ink. If I go with a different ink is it best to start with it and never use the Epson ink?


----------



## sprinkledsweet (Oct 7, 2015)

Also has anyone use this printer with good results? Epson - Artisan 1430 Wireless Printer


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

sprinkledsweet said:


> Thank you so much. I have read about using better ink than what comes with the printer for the transfers such as Armur Ink. If I go with a different ink is it best to start with it and never use the Epson ink?


I believe image armour inks are for dtg. Not used for making transfers. 

Sent from my 831C using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sprinkledsweet (Oct 7, 2015)

DigitalMayhem said:


> I believe image armour inks are for dtg. Not used for making transfers.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using T-Shirt Forums


Thank you - no wonder they are so expensive. I am only going to do heat transfers so I would not need those. So much to learn, thank goodness for this forum.


----------



## TripleS (Oct 1, 2015)

What paper do you use?


----------

